

Ask HN: looking for programmers recruitment stack exchange site - rbuz

Some time ago on HN I've seen link to website based on stack exchange (overflow) engine about recruitment questions for programmers. But I can't find the link now, can you help?
======
zmmz
Here you go: <http://xorswap.com/>

The search I did to get there:
<http://searchyc.com/submissions/interview+question+overflow>

